
A spoiler for the future – Bitcoin - politician
http://blog.gardeviance.org/2013/11/a-spoiler-for-future-bitcoin.html
======
politician
TLDR: The author predicts that China will crackdown on Bitcoin, heavily
regulate it, and then use it to undermine foreign currencies.

